# The BEST cole slaw



## padronman

Well the BEST in my not so humble opinion 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Making my World Famous (and by World I mean anyone close enough to taste it) and figured I would share my recipe.  Took me quite a while to get it just the way I like it.

2lbs of Cabbage (shredded)

1 1/4 C of Apple Cider vinegar

1 C Sugar

1 C Grated Carrot

4 green onions (thinly sliced)

1/4 C Mayonaise

1 tsp (or more) Celery Seed

Salt and pepper to taste

Place cabbage and carrots in a large bowl. Mix vinegar and sugar until sugar is dissolved.  Pour over cabbage and let stand 30 minutes.  Stir cabbage and let stand another 15 minutes. 

Drain the cabbage and add green onion, celery seed, salt, pepper and mayonnaise.  Toss to coat evenly.  Place in fridge for a couple hours and enjoy!!!













DSC_0175.JPG



__ padronman
__ Jul 23, 2014


















DSC_0176.JPG



__ padronman
__ Jul 23, 2014






Scott


----------



## brooksy

Sounds pretty good to me!! Will keep this recipe to try at the next BBQ party. Thank you sir!


----------



## padronman

Brooksy said:


> Sounds pretty good to me!! Will keep this recipe to try at the next BBQ party. Thank you sir!


Most welcome.  It's the right balance of vinegar and sweetness with just a touch of Mayo for creaminess.  Let me know if you like it.

Scott


----------



## bluewhisper

Looks good! Just to rile things up, consider adding some cracked caraway seed.

Also, do you ever make flavored vinegars, like with herbs or garlic? This could be a recipe to slip some of that into, in place of the plain cider vinegar.

.


----------



## padronman

BlueWhisper said:


> Looks good! Just to rile things up, consider adding some cracked caraway seed.
> 
> Also, do you ever make flavored vinegars, like with herbs or garlic? This could be a recipe to slip some of that into, in place of the plain cider vinegar.
> 
> .


I haven't made any flavored vinegars......ooops one time I made a Blackberry Vinegar for a Chicken recipe I did.  I will certainly look into that and the Caraway seeds. 

Me personally think that Celery seed was MADE for cole slaw.  Cole slaw without just doesn't taste right to me.


----------



## bluewhisper

Depending on who you're serving, caraway seeds stuck between teeth might be a problem.


----------



## brentex

I have had one similar, but this sounds great.. I never think about the celery seed...will give it a try. Thanks


----------



## padronman

Brentex said:


> I have had one similar, but this sounds great.. I never think about the celery seed...will give it a try. Thanks


Let me know if it's to your liking.  

Scott


----------



## oldschoolbbq

That's a good recipe , I do one very similar(no Carrots). But I like that Orange veggie and will add it next time.

Thanks,

Stan


----------



## pc farmer

Gonna try it.   Thanks


----------



## rsnovi

I always make this recipe without the onions.  I like onions, but never put them in before.

This is my favorite mayo based slaw.


----------



## sheriff bart

Thanks old man....looks great !!


----------



## a075923

Looks good will keep it and give it a try!


----------



## marctrees

PadronMan - Very nice !

Absolutely Yes on the celery seed, and, personally, I agree on the sugar.

The recipe is very close to what we do, cept add more Mayo.                 Marc


----------



## titan 79707

I am looking forward to trying this, this sounds like a recipie I miss terribly from a local Bar B Q place closed its doors and the slaw was out of this world. Had a sweet and sour tang to it then just melted into your taste buds.... Thank you for sharing this....RD


----------



## mikeymjr23

This looks good! I just copied the recipe down to try myself. Maybe pair that with my Pork Shoulder on Tuesday.

Thanks!


----------



## marctrees

More celery seed than you will ever need, but same price as a few tbsps tiny jar at store-   Marc

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Frontier-Natural-Products-Celery-Seed-Whole-16-Ounce/28645446


----------



## chef jimmyj

Marctrees said:


> More celery seed than you will ever need, but same price as a few tbsps tiny jar at store-   Marc
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Frontier-Natural-Products-Celery-Seed-Whole-16-Ounce/28645446


Whoa! That is a lot. Even whole seed loses flavor in about a year. A good deal if used very frequently. I typically use one small McCormick a year in coleslaw and rubs.


----------

